# WOIN OLD MP Cost for close range Sleep spell, and is it Compel or Enchant or either?



## JediMasterGunner (Aug 15, 2017)

We dove into magic use in today's session and I have some questions. The player with the caster is dynamic and clever, and I am not worried about using magic or clever mundane gear to circumvent challenges. But, I am running the game as a test/sample to get the group to try non-d20 stuff and want to be sure we are doing things as intended. 

I want to check the MP cost for a Sleep spell a PC is using. If it is correct, that is fine, but it seems too inexpensive. My thought is if Firebolt costs 5 points just for 1d6 damage Sleep for a minute is at least that much. 

He wanted to put a bodyguard asleep for a minute. The caster walked adjacent to him and cast the spell. The player read across the first two lines of the casting statistics table.

Here is how he described it: Compel Person (Sleep)

MP: 0 since it is a simple 1-word command ("Sleep")
Duration: 1 minute or concentration, and he says it will be a minute
Range: touch (doesn't require attack, just within 5' of target)
Target: 1 creature
Casting Time: 2 actions (reduced to 1 action for Wand of Compel)

First, for the 0 cost Duration, is it 1 minute OR concentration, whichever ends first? Or is it pick one or the other at casting?

I am a WOIN EONS Patreon subscriber and in the EONS 16 Arcane Spells the D&D Sleep spell is converted at MP 6 with the Enchant skill and 2 of those points are for a moderate charm.

If he is putting someone deep into the Drowsiness track with one action, and seems more like an Enchantment skill. But, I can see Enchantment and Compulsion might be two ways to approach the same effect. 

*Charm* [creature].* Inflict a WIL-based condition for 1 MP per severity level.

So it seems like a minimum of 2 or 3 MP: Drowsy > Snoozing > Sleeping (to sleep during a loud fight)

Finally, if he wants to add the Discerning Enhancement, is it 1 MP per ally or 1 MP for the whole spell?


----------

